# Spray Adhesive exhaustion



## KebMo576 (Dec 11, 2011)

Use a lot of spray adhesive in my acrylic projects. Just moved into a new house and am looking for ideas for a cheap way to exhaust and/or collect the excess spray and fumes in a closed garage. The adhesive is sprayed on a mobile workstation appx 18" wide x 18" long x 4' high. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------

